# GSD x Husky (or Malumute)



## cluedo (11 November 2010)

I have seen several of these crosses for sale.  This seems a very odd cross to me.... so why?  Anyone had anything to do with them.  To me I couldn't think of a worse cross.


----------



## blackcob (11 November 2010)

It's the whole 'wolf hybrid' thing - cross a GSD/husky/mal/akita type, call it an inuit/utonagan/tamaskan or claim it has wolf ancestry and sell it to men who want to look hard for silly money. 

I can think of worse crosses but they are a bit purposeless, neither will improve the working ability of the other. That said I wouldn't hesitate to take on a second hand one as a pet, I haven't met one yet that I didn't like, but I am already a confirmed member of the wolfydog massive.


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 November 2010)

Another angle is the looks and 'health' of the husky breed with the trainability and brains of the GSD (which hilariously, is rarely health-tested in a lot of these matings, so put the 'health' aspect in the bin right away)

Here's a tale for anyone who thinks a straight cross of a male and a female gives you 'the best of both'.

MALE: Top size, grey male, compact, very good working ability, could be dog aggressive.
FEMALE: Medium size, stretched, very rich black and gold, very highly strung, slight hooked tail, could be dog aggressive, light eye, medium working ability.

PUP 1: Over size, grey male, stretched, hooked tail, dog aggressive, light eye. Little working ability
PUP 2: Over size, rich black and gold male, compact, light eye, very dog aggressive, no working ability.
PUP 3: Under size grey female, compact, light eye, very dog aggressive, little working ability.
PUP 4: Under size rich black and gold female, compact, light eye, hooked tail, dog aggressive, no working ability.

Sound familiar


----------



## Cyrus (11 November 2010)

I must get emailed 2-3 times a week by GSD or GSD/Husky cross owners wanting to use one of my boys on their bitches 
I`ve been offered the use of a couple of GSD boys on my girl too never gonna happen *rolls eyes*

a Malumute is a whole new breed too


----------



## twisteddiamond (11 November 2010)

i have a bsdxhusky, he wasnt bred intentionally but was the result of teenager idiocy, he is a lovely dog, but needs a lot of exercise, is very high drive, cant be left unattended in my garden as when he is bored he will take himself for a walk, so has to be long lined, he is good at agility, very fast and careful but sometimes has episodes of temporary deafness which makes his training difficult


----------



## Aoibhin (11 November 2010)

we have a GSD X Sibby & has the true love & loyalty of the GSD & the blonde genes from both!
 she is just a hug with a leg at each corner & was intentionally bred this way, we adore her dearly but i do wish she would learn that a dog of her size does NOT fit through the catflap or for that matter through the gap under the arena letter markers.


----------



## Lady La La (11 November 2010)

I have one! He's bonkers, but we struggle on!
He came to us by mistake and as much as I love him I wouldn't have chosen him!


----------



## NOISYGIRL (12 November 2010)

twisteddiamond said:



			i have a bsdxhusky, he wasnt bred intentionally but was the result of teenager idiocy, he is a lovely dog, but needs a lot of exercise, is very high drive, cant be left unattended in my garden as when he is bored he will take himself for a walk, so has to be long lined, he is good at agility, very fast and careful but sometimes has episodes of temporary deafness which makes his training difficult
		
Click to expand...

My minds gone blank as to what a bsd is please ?  Is it the dog in you sig, he looks lovely

ah ha as I posted belgiun sheep dog came to mind is that a breed ?


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

Belgian Shepherd. There are four subdivisions, I think TD's dog is crossed with a Gronendael.


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (12 November 2010)

Aoibhin said:



			we have a GSD X Sibby & has the true love & loyalty of the GSD & the blonde genes from both!
 she is just a hug with a leg at each corner & was intentionally bred this way, we adore her dearly but i do wish she would learn that a dog of her size does NOT fit through the catflap or for that matter through the gap under the arena letter markers.
		
Click to expand...

Awwwe, that did make laugh!!

However, yes I think it is a very poor cross of breeds as they are not two dogs I would mix temp wise. I feel that too many people who do not know very much about the husky/malamute breeds are buying them because they look pretty. I know somebody who miraculously gets given husky's from a "so called" husky rescue and she breeds them and never, NEVER walks them. Hence the reason why we see them running with no collars down the street too often and the dog warden far to often picks them up!!! They must have plenty of money to keep "bailing" the dogs out of jail.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

The main thing is, they are completely different types of dog, all they really have in common is pointy ears, one is a utility dog (shepherd, search, guard, protect, detect - people, drugs, cadavers, explosives, money etc), one is bred to pull and run all day.
There are health screening systems in place to improve the GSD breed, crossing an untested one with a husky merely raises the risk of passing on hereditary conditions, not cancelling them out.


----------



## Lady La La (12 November 2010)

Yeah this is what we worry about with Tyson  I have no idea about the history of either of his parents, all I have is a photo of them. Don't go nuts at me though CC, I didn't get him from his breeder! One of the customers at our pub bought him and then left him with us a week later! I did go to the people who bred him, but they wern't the most helpful...


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

Well you're not breeding from him so I'm not going mad at you 
If you're very worried about, have him hip scored, but if he is sound and remains that way, I wouldn't panic


----------



## Lady La La (12 November 2010)

Lol @ breeding from Tyson! Noooo, those bad boys were whipped off at the earliest opportunity


----------



## Aoibhin (12 November 2010)

our gal was done the day after we picked her up, she was just 2years old & had had 2 litters in that time (bred to a polar GSD).

she should be white with grey saddle but is normally mud covered (or fox pooed!)






 with her babies (they are 4 now & think they are dogs!)






being a loon in the garden chasing next doors cat (just wish she could get the damned thing)


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

She is stunning A, but please don't tell me that people are calling white GSDs, or white longhair GSDs, 'polar'?!!


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (12 November 2010)

AOI- lovely pics, particularly love the FIRST one with the kitties!


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (12 November 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			She is stunning A, but please don't tell me that people are calling white GSDs, or white longhair GSDs, 'polar'?!!
		
Click to expand...

CC- seen quite a few posts from you over past few days. You are very passionate about your dogs, GSD's in particular aren't you


----------



## Aoibhin (12 November 2010)

C, lol no its just the way i have come to discribe her blokes as when you say she bred with a white GSD i normally get the dumb comments of "they dont come in white" GRRR so i tend too use a description  they get now as its just easier that getting into arguements about colours (those same people will argue a good friends GSD isnt because she is pure black)


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

Phew, I thought that was a new addition to 'chocolate' 'champagne' 'peach' and 'chiffon' that I have seen on some 'lovely' websites of late....

Of course you know they do come in black and white, although only one of those colours is 'acceptable' in the breed standard 

TS, yes, it's an addiction and an affliction


----------



## Aoibhin (12 November 2010)

now i am intrieged by the Chiffon colour? ((goes off to Google))


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (12 November 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Phew, I thought that was a new addition to 'chocolate' 'champagne' 'peach' and 'chiffon' that I have seen on some 'lovely' websites of late....

Of course you know they do come in black and white, although only one of those colours is 'acceptable' in the breed standard 

TS, yes, it's an addiction and an affliction 

Click to expand...

Hehe thought so 

Love the dog in your siggie  I love that sort of shepherd, big and wolly!


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

Cheers, pity I keep finding big wavy hairs in my dinner....


----------



## frankie7 (12 November 2010)

chimo is an inuit, i believe she was originally a husky x gsd x mal and then they bread with other inuits (but don't quote me on that!!) 

she is a lovely dog, fantastic temprement, great with children and other animals / dogs. 

She loves to run and would go all day, her recall is much better now but was iffy in the past.  she is pretty good at agility, even beat a collie!  and does obedience comps, but will not retrieve so we are a bit stuck with that!!


----------



## cluedo (12 November 2010)

Since losing Scoobs I've rung up for a few pups advertised as GSD but with no papers.  When asking questions there are a lot that are actually not pure GSD and have husky and/or malumute in them.

My experience of Husky's hasn't been  very positive and cannot think of a worse combination with the 'can't hear you' attitude and buggering off of the husky with the GSD.  It seems crazy in my book!

Also on preloved etc the cost for GSD x are horrendous.  £250+ for GSD x Lab etc.  And GSD's looking for rehoming at 2yrs plus for £500.  Do people buy these dogs at that age and for that price?  I'd have thought good homes would be in short supply in any event.


----------



## ThoroughbredStar (12 November 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Cheers, pity I keep finding big wavy hairs in my dinner....
		
Click to expand...

Ewwwwwwwe! lol  in his second piccie he looks very happy with him-self


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

Cluedo - if you want a list of reputable breeders (who hip, elbow, eye test) who may have older stock not for show, PM me your location, if Pedilia doesn't come back to you.


----------



## twisteddiamond (12 November 2010)

NOISYGIRL said:



			My minds gone blank as to what a bsd is please ?  Is it the dog in you sig, he looks lovely

ah ha as I posted belgiun sheep dog came to mind is that a breed ?
		
Click to expand...


CC right he is a belgian shepherd greonendael 

he does look lovely when he is clean lol


----------



## S14Tobin (12 November 2010)

Total thread hijack, but I have a Ridgeback x dalmatian. Not a mix I would have thought would be good... any comments from knowledgeable people would be ace!


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

Have you got a straightjacket? 

Only kidding, would love to see pics, sounds like an interesting cross


----------



## cluedo (12 November 2010)

CC - that would be great as I can't see me getting a response from Pedilia.  I am going to see a bitch puppy tomorrow who needs a home - husband brought dog and wife is scared of GSD's and they have 5 kids and poor dog is being wound up.

This is Asty


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

Aw! Looks like a sweetie.
Either way, I think you're going to come home with a sable, good choice


----------



## cluedo (12 November 2010)

She needs to get out of where she is so she will come home no matter what as she can't stay where she is poor little thing.  If I am honest I loved the look of the sable dog as I am more of a dog person rather than bitches.  But I will love whichever comes to squat.

I am sad not to have had a response from the post on here though.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

Like I say, Pedilia wouldn't be too regular a poster on this board so I wouldn't be too hard on her! Best of luck tomorrow, looks like a wee gem, and may have some working lines in there so you can have a lot of fun with her!


----------



## scatty_mare (12 November 2010)

I have Pedilia's email address... I enquired about her dog (just posted on her thread).
Maybe I could pass on a message? 
SM


----------



## cluedo (12 November 2010)

Thank you, just heard Zach has already found a home now.


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 November 2010)

LOL at CCs reaction to Polar GSD, it was mine too until I read further.   That little sable looks lovely Cluedo, hope things work out with her.  If by any chance they don't, I do home checks etc for GSD rescue so could see what is available local to you.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

Just reading this back and I sound like a bit of a hater, I'm not, if the GSD half of the parentage is health tested (like the much missed SevernMiles does with her breeding stock, hips, eyes, elbows) then I would have much less of a problem with these crossbreeds, temperament differences aside.

I'm all about the GSD breed as a whole, the bigger picture, not just what is at the end of my nose and IMO if you knowingly breed from a GSD without adequate health test results, then you are damaging not only that breed, but whatever breed you cross them with.


----------



## S14Tobin (12 November 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Have you got a straightjacket? 

Only kidding, would love to see pics, sounds like an interesting cross 

Click to expand...

He's on my sig  but here you go!







and as a baby...







But you comment about a straightjacket is actually rather valid. NOT great mix for obedience seemingly...


----------



## silver zaanif (12 November 2010)

I hate these kind of crosses, i have a siberian husky and have known most of  the variations of x's and hybrids. Husky are like hounds, they can be good pets , but in general it is not a good idea for lots of reasons. I personly wouldnt want the remotest chance of breeding a dog that has the hunt instinct of a husky and the agression of the gsd ( they are guard dogs , how ever nice, they are designed to be agressive and guard) And i dislike even more the inuit's , they are not a breed IMHO they are a mish match with no breed standard or type , unlike the wolf hybrids ( another really bad idea)that have one or two pups and thus are easier to find homes for, the inuit, which is basicly a GSD x husky of some sort with maybe a bit more wolf thrown in, has larger litters thus harder to find suitable homes for. i have seen so many of these dogs in unsutiable homes, and they are so often agressive.


----------



## Oberon (12 November 2010)

I have Salem, an Inuit x Utonagan. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5609725&l=97ac8ebf61&id=691458241

He is obedient, has excellent recall, loves people and other dogs.

My husband is dog phobic and has been since a child. He didn't want my RSPCA gsd x.

Years later and he REALLY didn't want a wolf type puppy. But he loved me enough to give in.

Salem and hubby ADORE each other. He is the best companion (worst guard dog - forgets to bark!) and makes us laugh every day.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion but my dog rocks!


----------



## silver zaanif (12 November 2010)

Oberon - he certianly does!!, My husky is the most un-husky husky you will meet. she recalls, is resonably obediant , and would take or leave exercize.
there are exceptions and as with most things the traits are there its how you bring them up!


----------



## Oberon (12 November 2010)

I agree. I think lots of people get hung up on the breeds and don't see the dogs.

I just saw him as a dog and expected the same behaviour as any dog I have had when I trained him.

The howling etc came as a bit of a shock......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4qjM542r_c

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?ns=1&video_id=zRaSzzOwGjo&next=/my_videos

I am an Arab owner so I refuse comments on the shortcomings of any breed...


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

"they are designed to be agressive"

While there are of course aggressive GSDs, this is rot, sorry.
Aggressive GSDs do not do well in the home, in service or in sport.
Police and service work is about courage, control and obedience. Not aggression.
They are a UTILITY dog, not solely a guard dog and yes, they still do herd, mainly on the continent.

STobin, lovely dog


----------



## silver zaanif (12 November 2010)

I'm an arab owner too - and mine has no short comeings !! lol

GSD's ok, agression was the wrong word. Guard was what i should have used.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 November 2010)

That, I'll give you. I'd quite like my slipper back


----------



## Fahrenheit (16 November 2010)

Just spoken a friend of mine and she is going to be rehoming her Tamaskan, sad but made me think if this thread. 

I think she wanted me to have him but I can't have another dog, not with a crazy dominant collie, a crazy submissive collie, a silly GSD and a Boxer pup on the way to join the mad house. 

I'd never really thought about the cross before but I can see why its not a good cross as even though ALL the GSDs i've known have been excellent in temperament they have all been abit neurotic and add that to Husky dominance/boldness/aggression.. not good :/


----------



## Cyrus (16 November 2010)

HorseGroupie said:



			Just spoken a friend of mine and she is going to be rehoming her Tamaskan, sad but made me think if this thread. 

I think she wanted me to have him but I can't have another dog, not with a crazy dominant collie, a crazy submissive collie, a silly GSD and a Boxer pup on the way to join the mad house. 

I'd never really thought about the cross before but I can see why its not a good cross as even though ALL the GSDs i've known have been excellent in temperament they have all been abit neurotic and add that to Husky dominance/boldness/aggression.. not good :/
		
Click to expand...

Agression of a siberian? Not a known trait


----------



## blackcob (16 November 2010)

HorseGroupie said:



			add that to Husky dominance/boldness/aggression.. not good :/
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to have a CC-style splutter at this one, huskies are not inclined to be aggressive and are naturally very gregarious. 

Taken from the breed standard: "Friendly and gentle, alert and outgoing. Does not display traits of the guard dog, not suspicious with strangers or aggressive with dogs."

I have often heard it said that they'd let the burglars in and show them to the family silver. 

ETA: *highfives Cyrus*


----------



## Aoibhin (16 November 2010)

blackcob said:



			I have often heard it said that they'd let the burglars in and show them to the family silver. 

Click to expand...

yup & in the case of my dippy bugger then give them the carkeys & help carry it all out!


----------



## Oberon (17 November 2010)

My Inuit has the loyalty and obediance of the GSD.
The gregarious and generous nature of the husky.
The mischief, family bond and size of the malamute.

A bad mix?

I don't think so


----------



## MurphysMinder (17 November 2010)

Oberon said:



			My Inuit has the loyalty and obediance of the GSD.
The gregarious and generous nature of the husky.
The mischief, family bond and size of the malamute.

A bad mix?

I don't think so

Click to expand...

Definitely a good mix in your case, but you have got the best traits of each breed, don't forget you are just as likely to get the worst traits of the respective breeds of these crosses.


----------



## CorvusCorax (17 November 2010)

I'd say perfect combinations of the cross are exceptions rather than rules.


----------



## frankie7 (17 November 2010)

Oberon said:



			My Inuit has the loyalty and obediance of the GSD.
The gregarious and generous nature of the husky.
The mischief, family bond and size of the malamute.

A bad mix?

I don't think so

Click to expand...

sounds just like Chimo, except she is slightly less obedient and would go off with anyone... she is not fussy!


----------



## fernando06 (14 October 2014)

cluedo said:



			I have seen several of these crosses for sale.  This seems a very odd cross to me.... so why?  Anyone had anything to do with them.  To me I couldn't think of a worse cross.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not ..Fantastic dogs . I have had "Bo" since he was 5 weeks old ..he is now 4 . He is the most gentle loyal and intelligent dog I have ever known ..I highly reccomend


----------



## bonny (14 October 2014)

fernando06 said:



			Absolutely not ..Fantastic dogs . I have had "Bo" since he was 5 weeks old ..he is now 4 . He is the most gentle loyal and intelligent dog I have ever known ..I highly reccomend
		
Click to expand...

Your first post is on a 4 year old thread !


----------

